# Strom sparen



## waldy (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine Gelühbirne auf Energiesparlame ode rLED Lampen wechseln lassen.

Von Energielampen halte ich nicht vie - weil Licht ist je nach Hersteller von Fiolet bis Gelbe Fabig.

LED habe ich noch nciht, was halten sie von LEd und welche würden Sie empfollen.

gruß


----------



## ron (7 Januar 2010)

Hi,

denke das ist eine Frage des einsatzgebietes, Küche oder Esszimer etc ist eher für ne Energiesparlampe geeinget wie jetzt z.B. der Flur. Dort ist wohl die LED sinvoller, diese gibts auch in dieversen Farben auch mit automatischem Farbwechsel 
Gruß

Ron


----------



## waldy (7 Januar 2010)

Ich habe gestern in Geschäft nach Preise von LED lampe nachgeguckt. Eine LED Lampe 2W - 40 W kostet ca. 10 eur.
Und wie gut die ist - weiss ich auhc nicht, zum testen ist bischen zu teer.

Und welche sind gut Enegiesparlamen , von welche Hersteller?
gruß


----------



## TCP/IP (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo, wie die hier 

http://darmstadt.bund.net/service_und_beratung/unsere_oekotipps/strom_und_energiesparen/

nachlesen kannst, sind die LED-Lampen noch ganz am Anfang ihres Entwicklungspotentials.

TCP


----------



## MSB (7 Januar 2010)

Also wie von Ron schon angesprochen sind Energiesparlampen überall da gut, wo Licht dauerhaft "gebraucht" wird,
bei mir im Haus wäre das klassischerweise Küche und Arbeitszimmer.
Der Hersteller der Energiesparlampe spielt dabei auch nur bedingt eine Rolle, aber mit z.B. Osram macht man da sicher nichts verkehrt.

Die Sparmöglichkeiten in Kurzleuchtern wie Flur, WC ... würde ich sowieso sehr nahe an Null ansetzen,
die Leuchtmittel speziell Energiesparlampen gehen hier deutlich früher kaputt, LED's sind in der Anschaffung zu teuer,
als das sich das über das bisschen Stromersparniss rechnen könnte.


Es gibt LED-Lampen in Halogen-Form, hier sind vor allem die 230V LED-Leuchten interessant,
die haben bei vielen Herstellern auch eine relativ normale Lichtfarbe.

Ansonsten ist die LED-Lampe heute weniger eine echte Beleuchtung als viel mehr ein Designelement.

@TCP/IP
Wenn die Info genau so präzise formuliert ist wie der Vergleich Glühbirne/Energiesparlampe, na dann kann man alles was da steht ja [Ironie]Bedenkenlos glauben[/ironie]...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

meine Erfahrung (sowohl proivat als auch geschäftlich):

ESL von Megamann

LED für die Tonne 


MfG


----------



## argv_user (7 Januar 2010)

Gerade in der Küche brauche ich richtiges Licht. Da ist nix mit ESL oder so.
Da wo gekocht wird muss man schließlich etwas vernünftiges sehen.

Ich habe mittlerweile gerade noch eine ESL im Gebrauch, nämlich da wo sie stundenlang brennt: im Wohnzimmer. Ist von Osram, geht gleich an und ist schön hell....
Aber am Arbeitsplatz will ich sowas nicht haben, tut mir leid.


----------



## waldy (7 Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe auch schon gehört, das Lampe von Megamann sind gut, besonderes das diese Lampen sind ohne Giftige Gas herstellt - stimmt das?

gruß waldy


----------



## Homer79 (7 Januar 2010)

> Hallo,
> meine Erfahrung (sowohl proivat als auch geschäftlich):
> ESL von Megamann
> LED für die Tonne



...seh ich genau so...osram is auch ok


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...seh ich genau so...osram is auch ok



die ikea energiesparer machen auch licht ...


----------



## Chräshe (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo Waldi,


waldy schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon gehört, das Lampe von Megamann sind gut, besonderes das diese Lampen sind ohne Giftige Gas herstellt - stimmt das?


Ich bin da kein Fachmann, aber bestimmt nehmen die bei Megamann Quecksilber, das nicht giftig ist, für ihre Lampen...  

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## MSB (7 Januar 2010)

Also laut eigener Aussage von http://www.megaman.de/ verwenden die zwar auch Queckssilber,
geht technisch wohl nicht anders ... allerdings nicht in reiner (flüssiger) Form sondern in Form von Amalgam,
was technologisch auch viele von uns im Mund spazieren führen, bzw. geführt haben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (7 Januar 2010)

> die ikea energiesparer machen auch licht ...



...aber die Lebensdauer...?...bei mir warn 2 schon kaputt...


----------



## Paule (8 Januar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Also laut eigener Aussage von http://www.megaman.de/ verwenden die zwar auch Queckssilber,
> geht technisch wohl nicht anders ... allerdings nicht in reiner (flüssiger) Form sondern in Form von Amalgam,
> was technologisch auch viele von uns im Mund spazieren führen, bzw. geführt haben.


Genau der Zahnarzt holt es raus! 
Wohin damit? 
Rein in die Energiesparlampe.

Da muss ich auf den Link von Zotos verweisen, das passt total.
Hagen Rether Jahresrückblick 1 
Anschauen bis zur Energiesparlampe 
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=234396&postcount=1


----------



## rentier rudi (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade den Flur und das Bad umgerüstet auf LED-Beleuchtung.
Die Lampen von www.elv.de , die ich eingebaut habe, haben SMD LED´s
und damit einen Abstrahlwinkel von ca. 110°, und ca 1,5 W. Gibt es mit
allen möglichen Sockeln, 230V + 12V, Warmton oder Weiß.
Wobei warmweiß mir besser gefällt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Skywalker (8 Januar 2010)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Energiesparlampen das häufige Ein- und Ausschalten nicht wirklich gut vertragen (Flur, Treppen usw.). Das verkürzt die Lebensdauer immens :icon_frown:.


----------



## RobiHerb (8 Januar 2010)

*Ikea Sparlampen*



Homer79 schrieb:


> ...aber die Lebensdauer...?...bei mir warn 2 schon kaputt...



Kann ich bestätigen, 2 Sparlampen, die ich im November bei Ikea gekauft habe, waren defekt.


----------



## RalfS (8 Januar 2010)

Wir hatten noch nie einen Defekt bei einer Energiesparlampe. Es sind bei uns ca. 20 Stück im Einsatz. 
Ich bin positiv überrascht, dass eine der ersten Energiesparlampen (von Philips), die mittlerweile fast 20 Jahr im Einsatz ist (Aussenleuchte, mehrfaches Ein-Ausschalten pro Tag), immernoch tut! 

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## nico (8 Januar 2010)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass es keine herkömmlichen Halogenlampen mit R7s-Fassung für Strahler mehr gibt. Dafür gibt es jetzt energiesparende, allerdings ersetzen die nur die Strahler bis 500W. Was ist denn mit den 1000 und 1500W Strahlern?


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Januar 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass es keine herkömmlichen Halogenlampen mit R7s-Fassung für Strahler mehr gibt. Dafür gibt es jetzt energiesparende, allerdings ersetzen die nur die Strahler bis 500W. Was ist denn mit den 1000 und 1500W Strahlern?


 

Hallo,

wo gibt´s die ESL, die eine 500W-Röhre ersetzen????

150W kannte ich, aber 500W?


MfG


----------



## nico (8 Januar 2010)

hier habe ich das gesehen:

http://www.osram.de/osram_de/Profes...cht/Hochvolt/HALOLINE/HALOLINE_ECO/index.html


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo Ralf



RalfS schrieb:


> ...Ich bin positiv überrascht, dass eine der ersten Energiesparlampen (von Philips), die mittlerweile fast 20 Jahr im Einsatz ist (Aussenleuchte, mehrfaches Ein-Ausschalten pro Tag), immernoch tut!..



 Naja, wenn du sie nur am Tage einschaltest, dann hat sie ja auch nicht viel zu leisten, da es ja ohnehin schon hell genug ist. Und dann auch noch im Außenbereich, wo sie ihr Licht weit abstrahlen kann. Das Ding wird ja garnicht richtig gefordert. Setze sie mal in einem Kellerraum ein, wo sie ganz alleine den Raum ausleuchten muß. Dann macht sie es keine 14 Tage.

Spaß beiseite,
im Heim- und Bürobereich setze ich seit einiger Zeit CCFL-Leuchten ein (Kaltkathoden-Röhren). Sie machen viel tageslichtähnliches Licht, sind energiesparend, langlebig und modern im Design. Leider kein Glühlampenersatz, jedoch für Neuanschaffungen sehr zu empfehlen. Ideal als Schreibtisch oder Leselampe. Erhältlich bei Kiom24.de bzw. über eBay oder Amazon. 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
nun noch eine Frage.
Wenn z.B. Normaleglühbirne wird zebrochen ( muss nicht sein ) da drin sind keine Giftige Gase.

Und wenn z.B. Energiesparlampe wird zebrochen in Wohnung - was passiert dann und was muss man machen?

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nun noch eine Frage.
> Wenn z.B. Normaleglühbirne wird zebrochen ( muss nicht sein ) da drin sind keine Giftige Gase.
> 
> ...



http://osram.de/osram_de/Ueber_uns/...ksilber/Lampe_zerbrochen_-_was_tun/index.html


----------



## waldy (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Danke für Links, habe es gelesen,
nur da steht nichts wegen Giftige Gase, welche benutzten für die Lampe.

Ich habe es gehört, wenn Lampe ist z.B. zebrochen - dann es ist nicht so einfach dann Raum von Chimikalien sauber Raum machen.

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2010)

Da ist kein giftiges Gas drin, sondern lediglich ein paar Milligramm Quecksilber,
welches bei Raumtemperatur an der Luft gasförmig wird.
Ansonsten ist nur noch irgend ein Edelgas im Glaskolben, welches aber def. ungefährlich ist.
Giftig ist auch noch die Lumineszenz-Schicht z.B. beim Verschlucken oder in offenen Wunden.

Aber mal ehrlich, vor diesem Energiesparlampenzwang, hat sich da auch keiner groß Gedanken gemacht,
also wirds so schlimm schon nicht sein wie die Panikmache neuerdings vermuten liese.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MatMer (9 Januar 2010)

Wenn es ein heißes Thema wäre und man dafür teure Alternativen hätte, würde die Presse auch täglich von Opfern der bösen bösen Lampen berichten

btw. ich hab seit 1 Jahr IKEA Sparlampen in der Wohnung und bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, nur das ich im Bad noch eine zusätzliche Lampe anmache, damit ich von Anfang an Licht zum RockHard lesen habe , aber das eine Lampe schnell kaputt geht hatte ich bisher nicht


----------



## vierlagig (9 Januar 2010)

energiesparlampenwahn ... ich habe mich frühzeitig mit matten standardglühlampen eingedeckt... der vorrat überlebt mich definitiv. es geht doch nichts über ein vernünftig geglühtes licht.

zu den ikea-lampen: da kann ich bisher nicht negatives berichten. teilweise haben sie in der dritten wohnung ihre bestimmung gefunden und das auch ohne ausfall... tempo kommt auch aus der selben anlage wie die rossmann-"tempos"....


----------



## MatMer (9 Januar 2010)

ich glaub wenn von uns alle aufzählen würden, was aus der gleichen Fabrik wie das andere kommt...

wie gesagt, bisher Glück gehabt mit den Ikea Lampen, und unter uns, wenn das so ein scheiß Ding kaputt ist kauf ich ein Neues, da achte ich nicht auf den Preis


----------



## Jan (9 Januar 2010)

*Gut lüften*



waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nun noch eine Frage.
> Wenn z.B. Normaleglühbirne wird zebrochen ( muss nicht sein ) da drin sind keine Giftige Gase.
> 
> ...


 
Nach meinem Kenntnissstand gut lüften und gründlich die Überreste entfernen (Staubsauger). 
Die Leuchte freischalten (die 5 Sicherheitsregeln beachten) und die Fassung mit einer Spitzzange herausdrehen (manche nehmen auch eine halbe Kartoffel (diese natürlich entsorgen und nicht essen)).


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (9 Januar 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> wo gibt´s die ESL, die eine 500W-Röhre ersetzen????
> 
> 150W kannte ich, aber 500W?




@Sockenralf: Die gabs mal/gibt es bei ELV. Wir haben die mal in der Firma getestet und waren nicht so zufrieden. In ruhiger Umgebung (zu Haus oder im Außenbereich) sind sie gut, aber sobald es Erschütterungen gibt (z.B. Beleuchtung in/an einer Maschine) gehen die Dinger immer an aus. Die Fassung ist auch nicht so hundertpro. Man muß ein bisschen fummeln, damit die Richtig drin stecken.

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## nade (15 Januar 2010)

Also zu den Megagedingens, die Verkaufen wir auch, setzen sie sogar in Leuchten ein. Also Licht ist soweit OK, allerdings wie der ganze Energiesparleuchtmittelmißt nicht meins.
Für Arbeitsplatz, egal wie Sche*** es auch Aussieht, bin ich für eine Spiegelrasterleuchte mit EVG.
So pers auch ein Freund der LED Technik, wenn auch leider sehr teuer. Aber in der Entwicklung recht schnell am Aufholen.
Dann zu den "Konventionellen Fassungen, hab da bei schon genanntem ELV so "Imitate" mit E27/14 Gewinde gesehen, die mit Halogentechnik ausgestattet sind. Versprochen wird eine ca 30% Energieeinsparung. Licht hab ich aber leider, weil mit falschem Gewinde geliefert" noch nicht außerhalb eines Tests sehen können...aber Leuchtkraft und Lichtfarbe ok. Also 42W sollen 60W entsprechen, was ca. auch passen könnte. Weiterer Vorteil nach zwar nur kurzer BRenndauer konnte man mal Lockerflockig das Leuchtmittel rausschrauben ohne Wärmeentwicklung zu merken. Wiedermal Osram, die da durchschnittliche Lebensdauer mit 2 Jahren bei 3H/Tag als Rechengrundlage nennen....Ansonst einfach mal bei der EU Mickeymausscheiße cool bleiben, die Nachbarländer werden 100% nicht soooo schnell die Glühbirnen aus den Regalen verschwinden lassen wie hier.
EU ist nicht Russland, nicht USA, nicht Afrika. Also wird es schon noch Importleuchtmittel geben...
Energieeinsparung gesammt außerhalb von "Licht" und sonstigen elektrischen Verbrauchen, wäre bei einem Eigenheim z.B. Fasadendämmung, Heizungsmodernisierung (z.B. Wärmepumpe) und auch Fenster/Türen austauschen. Halt Alters und Materialabhängig...
Bewegungsmelder in Fluren, Räumen mit wenig Nutzung wie z.B. Abstellraum, Keller... Gästetoilette...
Eben dadurch vermeiden, das das Licht vergessen wird...


----------

